# Bike Tape Protection



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anybody use this? I have come from mountain biking and we always get little chips on the down tube, so I have run a strip of 3M clear protective tape on the down tube of my 585... is this over kill on a rodie?


----------



## Ninja10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I did the same thing to my 2011 Roubaix. Not just the down tube but other places that may have any kind of rubbing issue.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I also had some on previously for the cable contact areas, this was one big strip over the down tube.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's what I use.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCMQ8wIwAg#


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

I have used the small clear shapes on my mtb before with good success at eliminating cable rub. I have a few on my 566 too in spots where I thought cable rub would be a problem. I'm definitly considering something that would protect broader areas like the downtube as well as the inner portion of the fork and chainstays. I don't think it's overkill at all. This bike was a big investment for me, I'd like to keep it as nice as possible while still riding it. 

One question, does the clear film damage paint when you try to remove it? That would be a deal breaker for me!


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

this is what I installed http://www.biketart.com/products/biketape

It went on very well, it's very thin. I did one of my bikes dry application and the second wet, I would recommend the wet, didn't seem as fiddly. 

It comes straight off leaving no residue or anything. 

This place shipped to me in Australia in about a week and it was very cheap.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I use the clear bra stuff they put on cars. Went down to a place that installs it and they gave me sheets of scrap for free. I use it under my computer sensors are and on my stem, etc...
Works great.


----------

